
Ask HN: How can I learn about SSL/TLS through code? - deostroll
I learned smtp via a mock email server implementation (in c#). Similarly is there something that can help me learn SSL&#x2F;TLS. I have no previous knowledge of pki and encryption...
======
nnrocks
You better follow popular SSL blogs to learn about SSL/TLS.

